# Anyone who knows about a airbag light



## lfgordon (Mar 21, 2005)

I own a 2001 Nissan Maxima and the airbag warning light keeps going off.
I have taken it to Nissan 4 times and they can't find what is wrong with the light. Everything is working properly.
I have had the computer re-programmed, but after 100 miles, the light goes back on and is still on.
Of course it's a leased car and I have to turn the car in April 1st. 
Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated here!!!!!


----------

